# Drivin' Thru 2022



## MajorClementine (Jan 2, 2022)

Here we go! I've got to finish logging 2021 this week but I figured I'd better start our 2022 driving time thread. Happy driving everyone!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 3, 2022)

Final numbers for 2021 are up. Here they are if you missed them on the 2021 thread.









2021 Driving Club


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 6, 2022)

Jan 6 2022-

30 mins for Annie today. Details on your drive day!


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 8, 2022)

Jan 7
1 hour driving Rebel
1 hour driving Fancy


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 8, 2022)

Jan 8th -

60 mins Rocko
60 mins Annie


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 10, 2022)

Jan 9th

1 hour Rebel
1 hour Fancy

had a super nice walk ground driving today! Is was so beautiful outside for being January


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 10, 2022)

Jan 10
60 minutes Rocko
60 minutes Annie


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2022)

Jan 11

Drove Stormy in the hood for 54 minutes


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 13, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Jan 11
> 
> Drove Stormy in the hood for 54 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Jan 13, 2022)

Jan 12
Drove Stormy in the orchard for only 25 minutes.


Jan 13
Stormy drove me around TRT Main Park this afternoon for about 50 minutes. What a beautiful January day, temps got up to 74 degrees!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 13, 2022)

Jan 13 -
55 minutes for Rocko
55 minutes for Annie

I adjusted the cart back again and if I sit forward in the seat it seemed very balanced with no bounce in the tugs. Andy from Coachman's Delight had told me during the clinic (at this setting) that he thought I had everything set right but because of that little bounce to scoot my rear up to the edge of the seat and get a wedge. I got the wedge, but I can't say I was really sitting that far forward. 
I think it's just a matter of the solid tires and suspension that doesn't compare to my cart with the pneumatic wheels and the springs that are spread over a larger area under the seat.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 14, 2022)

1 hour 20 minutes driving Midnight. The friend drove Dapper Dan with Munchkin ponied (her foot is still not well enough to walk). My sister came also with her little horse. It was a little cold and windy but we persevered. We drove 3.27 miles. 
Midnight was doing her "fancy trot" for the first half hour. My toes curled a couple of times. She did settle down later. It was good for her, as the other two horses coming up behind made her nervous.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 14, 2022)

Jan 14 -
Drove Rocko for 55 minutes today.

(My friend drove Annie with me, but I am only posting Annie's time for Scott when he drives her.)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 14, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Jan 14 -
> Drove Rocko for 55 minutes today.
> 
> (My friend drove Annie with me, but I am only posting Annie's time for Scott when he drives her.)


That's what I thought about Dapper Dan's time: I wasn't driving so guess it does not count for him, only for Midnight.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 15, 2022)

Jan 14
Drove Stormy 20 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Jan 16, 2022)

Jan 16
Drove Stormy for 45 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 17, 2022)

Jan 17 -
60 minutes driving Rocko 

My friend came over and it was a beautiful day!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 17, 2022)

Jan 17
It was gorgeous here today too!! I drove Stormy in the hood for 60 minutes. Sooooo much fun!


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 18, 2022)

Jan 16

2 hours driving Fancy 
1 hour driving Rebel


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2022)

Stripe13 said:


> Jan 16
> 
> 2 hours driving Fancy
> 1 hour driving Rebel


When you are on your long drives of 2 hours, are you alone? What is your destination/route?


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 18, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> When you are on your long drives of 2 hours, are you alone? What is your destination/route?


Normally we’re doing lots of arena driving and working on obstacles! I have a huge arena that I drive in so I have plenty of room. I also drive down the road and back quite often. As a warm up/cool down


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 19, 2022)

30 min Candace 
15 min Perry


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 20, 2022)

Jan 20

60 minutes for Rocko
60 minutes for Annie


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2022)

May I have Your Attention Please!    I've got ribbons! They arrived yesterday. So, if you drove or walked fairly consistently last year let me know your address and I'll mail one out to you


----------



## Kelly (Jan 21, 2022)

Jan 21
Drove Stormy 31 minutes in the Aerocrown practicing some obstacles in the orchard.


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 22, 2022)

Jan 22

Super light ground driving with Melody for about 5 minutes. Today was her first “official” time practicing driving, and she did great! Just clipped two leads to her halter and walked by her haunch with her in front of me. She was a bit confused at first since I’ve worked really hard on her staying right with me when walking, but eventually she figured it out. She won’t be doing any hooked up driving until she’s 4, but I can definitely practice with a halter in the meantime!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 22, 2022)

Stripe13 said:


> Jan 22
> 
> Super light ground driving with Melody for about 5 minutes. Today was her first “official” time practicing driving, and she did great! Just clipped two leads to her halter and walked by her haunch with her in front of me. She was a bit confused at first since I’ve worked really hard on her staying right with me when walking, but eventually she figured it out. She won’t be doing any hooked up driving until she’s 4, but I can definitely practice with a halter in the meantime!
> View attachment 45815



I'm impressed that you could ground drive her and take a photo! What a good girl!


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 23, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> I'm impressed that you could ground drive her and take a photo! What a good girl!


I was really impressed too! She seemed to take right to it, she’s definitely following in her dad’s footsteps! She’s going to make a great driving horse someday


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 23, 2022)

Jan 23

40 minutes Rocko 
40 minutes Annie

Got a late start on our drive today. Was beautiful but then the sun started going down. Brrr!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 24, 2022)

Jan 24
30 minutes for Rocko

We had a lesson today to see how we are doing. It has been forever! We did pretty good I think except he kept breaking into canter from the trot and I should be catching that sooner.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 24, 2022)

Jan 23
Drove Stormy in the hood for 50 minutes

Jan 24 
Rain


----------



## Kelly (Jan 25, 2022)

Jan 25
Drove Stormy 30 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2022)

20 minutes in the snow with Dapper Dan.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 27, 2022)

Jan 26
Celebrated Grandmas 103 Birthday!! And yes, she still lives alone!! 

Jan 27
Attempted to ground drive Breezy & Stormy tandem and they actually did really good for their first time. Then I drove Stormy & ponied Breezy with the bike, OMG so much fun!!! Total time today was 1 hr 35 minutes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 28, 2022)

Jan 28 -
40 minutes for Rocko today.

My little buddy drove Annie. She has her first riding horse now, but still likes to come and drive with me.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 28, 2022)

Jan 28
Drove Stormy in the hood  for 65 minutes


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 28, 2022)

Jan 28
Ground drove Jessica 45 minutes and Melody for 5 mins

Both were fantastic! Second time ever for Melody and we worked on our walking and stopping. Also learned she likes standing on the mounting block


----------



## minihorse (Jan 29, 2022)

Great photos.


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 29, 2022)

minihorse said:


> Great photos.


Thank you! I love taking pics of them


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 29, 2022)

Jan 29 -

2 hours driving Annie today! 

We had company and I gave rides with Annie. This cute little girl wanted to go over the bridge about 100 times! It was so much fun and Annie was so good. She got a few breaks where she was really happy to stand but she really earned her keep today. I love Annie's cart. It was so comfortable!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 30, 2022)

Awe Willow! That is so sweet with her little arm wrapped around you, makes my heart melt!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2022)

65 minutes driving Midnight. She was perfect. I ponied Dapper Dan.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 31, 2022)

Jan 31 -
35 minutes for Rocko today.

We had a little wind and he was feeling really good, so nice and forward today! My eyes are now stinging from allergies. It is like spring here. I picked 3 strawberries today in January! Supposed to be in the 70's here next week. Crazy false spring!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 3, 2022)

Jan 29
Drive Stormy 1 hr 20 min

Feb 1 
Drive Stormy 25 min


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 4, 2022)

Feb 4

60 minutes driving Rocko today.

My friend drove Annie and after we were done I had to go to her place to see her new babies!


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 4, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Feb 4
> 
> 60 minutes driving Rocko today.
> 
> My friend drove Annie and after we were done I had to go to her place to see her new babies!


Aww. So cute


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 5, 2022)

Feb 5 -

60 minutes for Annie today.

My 9 year old niece was here and at the very end when Annie was getting tired I let her take the reins at a walk. Kids always want to drive, but she is a very forward horse so I've only let experienced riders drive her on their own.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 7, 2022)

Feb 7
Drive Stormy for 40 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Feb 8, 2022)

Feb 8 
Drove Stormy 40 minutes 
Now it’s wine time


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 9, 2022)

Feb 9

60 minutes for Rocko
60 minutes for Annie

Edited to add note on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 10, 2022)

Major Clem are you out there ? I have your yellow ribbon but no address! Can you message me? (the quote is so you get a notification) Thanks! Laurie


MajorClementine said:


> 30 min Candace
> 15 min Perry


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 11, 2022)

Feb 11

60 minutes for Rocko.

My friend came over & drove Annie with us today. I am getting him a new cart so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Stripe13 (Feb 11, 2022)

Feb 6
30 minutes driving Fancy 
30 minutes driving Rebel

Feb 11
1 hour ground driving Rebel 
1 hour ground driving Fancy 

it was such a nice day today, stayed in the high 60s and super sunny! Was super windy too so I just ground drove because the minis were definitely feeling fresh XD had a great workout though!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 12, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> I am getting him a new cart so we'll see how that goes!



Which cart did you decide on? The Pequea?? Can’t wait to see it and hear all about it!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 12, 2022)

Feb 12 -

30 minutes driving Rocko.

Took some time to do adjustments on his harness and the new cart but he stood patiently through it all. So much more comfortable a ride with good balance. Same cart as Annie has.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 14, 2022)

Feb 14 -

30 minutes for Rocko today.

Thank you Cayuse! I got his ribbon. So nice!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2022)

Feb 14
Drove Stormy for 42 minutes.

Stormy got his beautiful ribbon! He loves it so much he tried to eat it. Thank you Cayuse!!

Don’t look too close, he is having a bad hair day 




I have already hung his ribbon up in my barn


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2022)

I happy to see they are arriving!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 14, 2022)

Feb 14 -

30 minutes for Annie today.

I forgot to log her time for my husband!


----------



## Stripe13 (Feb 14, 2022)

Feb 13
40 minutes ground driving Rebel

we went on a nice walk down a trail! She was great


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2022)

Dapper Dan and Midnight received the ribbon yesterday. One reason I picked Dapper Dan for my horse out of the herd of stallions 20 years ago, was because of his habit of sticking out his tongue. I thought it was so humorous. So, he loves showing off his ribbon and instead of smiling for the camera, he does his tongue trick.
Midnight was more comfortable wearing the ribbon this year; last year she thought it might attack her. This year she was just curious.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 15, 2022)

Feb 15
Drove Stormy for 30 minutes today in the orchard


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 16, 2022)

Yesterday one of Bear’s friends came over to meet Apaché... we wondered up and down the properties’ big shared driveway to sniff the horses on the other side, eat some grass and give the kids a bit of a ride. No bridle. Only 1km probably...


----------



## minihorse (Feb 17, 2022)

Cute pics, especially the kids on horseback. So adorable. On a beautiful sunny morning?


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 18, 2022)

Feb 18 
60 minutes driving Rocko.

My friend drove Annie with us and there was a big diesel pusher going down our road today and the loud hiss of the air breaks as the driver approached and both horses did so good!


----------



## hganser (Feb 18, 2022)

My daughter and i would like to start training our minis, or at least, Pumpkin, the younger one to cart. Are there any good training videos out there? My daughter's done a little carting at a local barn, but I am not really a horse person and know nothing. Not sure if we can find a trainer on the island where we live. Sure sounds fun though! I posted a photo of my daughter with our minis on another forum, but I'll post it here too. They're a little pudgy. I think they need more exercise, hence, the carting idea.  Heidi


----------



## Kelly (Feb 20, 2022)

Feb 19
Drove Stormy for 30 minutes


----------



## hganser (Feb 20, 2022)

We went on a family walk today for the first time! (Dog, kids, and minis!) So fun, but alas, I can't upload the video because apparently it's too big. I make a short one next time to share.  You are all motivating us to start learning to cart/drive! That sounds super fun!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 20, 2022)

Feb 20
Drove Stormy 30 minutes  soooooo much fun today, he did AWESOME!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 20, 2022)

hganser said:


> We went on a family walk today for the first time! (Dog, kids, and minis!) So fun, but alas, I can't upload the video because apparently it's too big. I make a short one next time to share.  You are all motivating us to start learning to cart/drive! That sounds super fun!




Download your video to YouTube, it is really easy! Then you can copy the link and post it for all of us to see, it’s really easy.


YES! Teaching them to drive a cart is a blast! You’ll have a great time doing it! Just take your time and go slow


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 21, 2022)

Mindy Schroeder, a long-time driver and member of this forum, has WONDERFUL videos and a book she's written that you'll find tremendously helpful. They're clear, concise and start at the very beginning. Novices and experts can always learn from what she has available. I highly recommend them!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 21, 2022)

Feb 21 -

50 minutes driving Rocko.

Was windy out and he could see some horses running in a pasture so he got excited and was nice and forward but had a few spooks here and there today with imaginary things in the wind I guess! Now my eyes and nose are a wreck from pollen. Oh well. We had some fun.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 21, 2022)

Feb 21
Drove Stormy for 30 minutes today


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Feb 21 -
> 
> 50 minutes driving Rocko.
> 
> Was windy out and he could see some horses running in a pasture so he got excited and was nice and forward but had a few spooks here and there today with imaginary things in the wind I guess! Now my eyes and nose are a wreck from pollen. Oh well. We had some fun.


Good for you, brave girl and horse!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 22, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Good for you, brave girl and horse!


I wore my knit cap with the ear flaps to keep warm and really questioned my decision not to wear a helmet on a windy day when he jumped to the side and we almost crashed into a couple of t- posts bracing a tree. I might of been brave but I didn't feel very smart!


----------



## hganser (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you so much! I'll check out Mindy's videos and book!


----------



## hganser (Feb 22, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Download your video to YouTube, it is really easy! Then you can copy the link and post it for all of us to see, it’s really easy.
> 
> 
> YES! Teaching them to drive a cart is a blast! You’ll have a great time doing it! Just take your time and go slow ♥♥


I'll see if my daughter can show me how to download my video to YouTube. And we will try to each them to drive this summer! That's my new goal! It's sounds like so much fun! (Can minis pull adults?)


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes! Most minis can pull a cart with an adult in it. There is a thread on here discussing how much weight a mini can safely pull. There are many variables.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi all! 
Major Clem uses this thread to track logged driving hours for the year so maybe we should jump over to the thread "Your Drive Day" where we chat about our drives and our driving training. This way she won't have to weed through all the posts while she does her data entry. I'm really excited that we have more people wanting to drive!!!! ❤


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2022)

Feb 25 -

60 minutes for Rocko today.

No wind thankfully! My friend drove Annie with us. Husband has been doing a remodeling project on our home but said he wants to start taking time out to drive again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2022)

Drove Midnight today. 62 minutes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 28, 2022)

Feb 28 -
45 minutes for Rocko today.

Notes on Your Drive Day


----------



## Kelly (Feb 28, 2022)

Feb 27
Finally beautiful weather here this week! Drove Stormy ystrdy for 25 minutes.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 3, 2022)

2022 Driving Club Hours


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com





Finally got my rear in gear and got the 2022 driving hours updated. For those who want to join our spreadsheet just post your driving time on this thread with the name of the horse you are driving and I'll add you to the sheet. Easy Peezy. So fun to see how much this little group has grown!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 3, 2022)

Forgive the double post but I have an announcement :drum roll please:  

Our wonderful @Cayuse aka: Laurie has won a pair of equine fusion jogging shoes for all her hard work here on the driving form. She designs, purchases, and ships out the amazing driving ribbons every year on her own time and own dime. This is something she came up with years ago to make this driving group fun and feel like a real driving group. No one deserves this little token of appreciation more than she does. And thank you to Chimacum Tack for allowing us the opportunity to nominate Laurie for this amazing gift.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 3, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> Forgive the double post but I have an announcement :drum roll please:
> 
> Our wonderful @Cayuse aka: Laurie has won a pair of equine fusion jogging shoes for all her hard work here on the driving form. She designs, purchases, and ships out the amazing driving ribbons every year on her own time and own dime. This is something she came up with years ago to make this driving group fun and feel like a real driving group. No one deserves this little token of appreciation more than she does. And thank you to Chimacum Tack for allowing us the opportunity to nominate Laurie for this amazing gift.


Oh my gosh! That is fantastic!


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 4, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> Forgive the double post but I have an announcement :drum roll please:
> 
> Our wonderful @Cayuse aka: Laurie has won a pair of equine fusion jogging shoes for all her hard work here on the driving form. She designs, purchases, and ships out the amazing driving ribbons every year on her own time and own dime. This is something she came up with years ago to make this driving group fun and feel like a real driving group. No one deserves this little token of appreciation more than she does. And thank you to Chimacum Tack for allowing us the opportunity to nominate Laurie for this amazing gift.


Wow! Congratulations Cayuse!! Thank you MC for letting us all know


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 4, 2022)

March 4-

45 minutes for Rocko.

Was supposed to be windy today but was beautiful with only a slight breeze.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh WOW! Thank you so very much. I have not been on the forum for a couple of days and I just saw this! I sure can put those to good use! Thank you for the kind words MajorClem, I love doing the ribbons each year and following everyone's progress. You know I couldn't do it without you as you started the driving group (and pick some pretty good colors for ribbons!)


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> Forgive the double post but I have an announcement :drum roll please:
> 
> Our wonderful @Cayuse aka: Laurie has won a pair of equine fusion jogging shoes for all her hard work here on the driving form. She designs, purchases, and ships out the amazing driving ribbons every year on her own time and own dime. This is something she came up with years ago to make this driving group fun and feel like a real driving group. No one deserves this little token of appreciation more than she does. And thank you to Chimacum Tack for allowing us the opportunity to nominate Laurie for this amazing gift.


 OOPS! My quote came through by itself for whatever reason. I'll take this opportunity to say thanks again!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 7, 2022)

March 7th -

35 minutes for Rocko.

It was pretty windy today but he did so much better with it. He was on alert but not spooking all over the place like the last time we drove in the wind.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 9, 2022)

March 9th-

40 minutes for Annie.

My husband's done with his project. Yay!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 13, 2022)

Congrats Cayuse!! You deserve it!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 17, 2022)

Catching up….

March 9: drove Stormy 27 minutes
march 14: drove Stormy 30 minutes
March 17: drove Stormy 39 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 18, 2022)

Feb 18th - 

60 minutes for Rocko.

Finally had some good driving weather! My friend drove Annie with us.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 19, 2022)

Hey Willow, are you a month behind??  Haha jk


----------



## Kelly (Mar 19, 2022)

March 19
Drove Stormy for 1 hour 20 minutes at TRT Main Park.
Beautiful day and the park was packed!


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 20, 2022)

Feb 20
30 minutes ground driving Rebel
30 minutes ground driving Fancy

Feb 25
1 hour driving Rebel
1 hour driving driving Fancy

Feb 27
30 minutes ground driving Rebel
30 minutes ground driving Fancy

March 6
1 hour driving Rebel
1 hour driving driving Fancy

March 9
15 minutes ground driving Coconut

March 11
20 minutes ground driving Coconut 

March 13
1 hour driving Rebel

March 14
20 minutes ground driving Coconut

March 16
20 minutes ground driving Coconut

March 18
30 minutes ground driving Rebel
30 minutes ground driving Fancy

March 19
30 minutes ground driving Coconut

whew, finally was able to log everything! I’ve been working with a new mini recently named Coconut who’ll be with me for the next couple months for training. She’s such a sweet girl, and super fast to learn too! She started boarding with us on the 7th and I’ve already been able to ground drive with the halter


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 20, 2022)

Stripe13 said:


> Feb 20
> 30 minutes ground driving Rebel
> 30 minutes ground driving Fancy
> 
> ...


She looks like a natural!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 20, 2022)

March 20
drove Stormy for 30 minutes


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 21, 2022)

Went on a long walk down the road today! It was so nice for being the first day of spring

1 hour ground driving Rebel
1 hour Ground driving Fancy and 20 minutes driving in the cart


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2022)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 21, 2022)

Woo hoo! Drove all 5 today.

40 min Clementine
20 min Perry
25 min Candace
20 min Wally and Blue as a pair


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 21, 2022)

Wow, a great day for you. The weather must be nice


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 21, 2022)

35 minute ground drive with Coconut!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2022)

March 23
Drove Stormy 35 minutes

March 24
Drove Stormy 33 minutes


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 24, 2022)

March 24
45 minutes ground driving coconut


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2022)

March 21
35 minutes driving Rocko

March 22
60 minutes driving Annie
60 minutes driving Annie

March 25
60 minutes driving Rocko

(I am recording Annie's minutes for my husbands drive times only and not when my friend drives her with me)


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 27, 2022)

15 minute ground driving Cappy and 20 driving. Almost all walking as he's quite out of shape and we stayed in the small paddock as it was his first tie hitched since his sinus surgery. I wanted to be sure he didn't have any issues wearing the bridle.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 29, 2022)

March 25
Ground drove Breezy 20 minutes

March 26
drove Stormy 2hours 10 minutes at the park, such a blast!

March 28
drove Stormy and ponied Breezy 30 minutes


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 30, 2022)

1 hour ground driving Coconut, slowly getting used to the bit! I’ve been driving with the lines connected to her halter with the bridle on top of that so she can get used to the bit without worrying about any pressure just yet. Normally I end our sessions with some light ground driving with the lines connected to the bit and I’ll slowly work up from there as she gets more used to it!


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 30, 2022)

20 minutes ground driving coconut


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> 15 minute ground driving Cappy and 20 driving. Almost all walking as he's quite out of shape and we stayed in the small paddock as it was his first tie hitched since his sinus surgery. I wanted to be sure he didn't have any issues wearing the bridle.


Hope all went well on the drive. No issues with the bridle?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2022)

70 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 2, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Hope all went well on the drive. No issues with the bridle?


No issues, I drove again today and he was still soft and his mouth was pretty quiet. Still a bit stiff bending going to the right but that, I think, is from him being out of shape and he does have a wee bit of arthritis so we are working slowly the first few times so he can stretch things out and I can see where we are at. Did a little trot today, he was happy to go and then happy to walk. I'm letting him choose his activity level for now . I did notice much less snorting during our drive. He used to snort quite a bit, especially when first starting off. His nose must feel much clearer now.

1/2 hour driving today. Cappy


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 2, 2022)

There are two full size horses in the pasture next door temporarily and our horses have been out there grazing next to them a couple of times. The biggies ran and hid in the barn the first time I drove around our back pasture and today they came out to the fence when we drove back there and they got all excited and started running around hoofs pounding, which got our horses excited!!!! We were able to drive through it but ended up staying out another 15 minutes til our horses could drive by in a relaxed manner. Everyone had fun but it was a little nerve racking at first, not gonna lie!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 2, 2022)

April 1 - 
40 minutes for Rocko.

April 2-
60 minutes for Rocko.
60 minutes for Annie.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> There are two full size horses in the pasture next door temporarily and our horses have been out there grazing next to them a couple of times. The biggies ran and hid in the barn the first time I drove around our back pasture and today they came out to the fence when we drove back there and they got all excited and started running around hoofs pounding, which got our horses excited!!!! We were able to drive through it but ended up staying out another 15 minutes til our horses could drive by in a relaxed manner. Everyone had fun but it was a little nerve racking at first, not gonna lie!


I was driving Dapper Dan, luckily, at the arena where a play day was in progress. A group of cowboys were lounging around on their horses. I drove by with Dapper Dan and all of the horses spooked. One began to buck. Kind of chaotic there for a minute. Dapper Dan was unfazed by the excitement. I imagine those cowboys were cursing that pesky pony!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2022)

60 minutes for Midnight today.


----------



## Stripe13 (Apr 4, 2022)

45 minutes with Rebel and 45 minutes with Fancy today!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 4, 2022)

Beautiful pictures Stripe13, you are about a month ahead of us! Your minis look great 

25 minutes ground driving Cappy.


----------



## Stripe13 (Apr 5, 2022)

April 4th 25 minutes ground driving Coconut


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 5, 2022)

Stripe13, What a beautiful area for a drive


----------



## Kelly (Apr 6, 2022)

AWESOME pic Stripe!! Love the trees, just beautiful!

April 2
Drove Stormy 35 minutes

April 4 
Drove Stormy and ponied Breezy 30 minutes


----------



## Stripe13 (Apr 6, 2022)

Thank you all! It’s just so beautiful in Washington right now I couldn’t help but grab a pic!


----------



## Stripe13 (Apr 7, 2022)

45 minutes ground driving Coconut today! Also a pic of my two minis since I’m been posting a lot of my client horses  I’m hoping to clip Jessica this weekend!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 8, 2022)

April 4
45 minutes for Rocko

April 7
30 minutes Rocko 
30 minutes Annie

April 8
50 minutes Rocko


----------



## Kelly (Apr 12, 2022)

April 11
40 minutes for Stormy

We are also working on hunter/jumper for our next show in May. I will be showing Stormy then, it’ll be his first show


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 13, 2022)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan. Harness fit him so nicely without all the hair. Ponied Midngiht.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 15, 2022)

April 15 
50 minutes Rocko
50 minutes Annie

Had it all today...stampeding cattle, tractor with a loud banging mower deck as it bounced over ruts, neighbor's leaf blower, a dive bombing magpie and a rabbit flushed out of the bushes! Rocko was a champ. Annie was closest to the cattle when they started running so she did get nervous and broke into a canter, but was able to pull it together.

We are planning to take these two to an event where they are going to see a lot of new things, so good to see them be coming solid citizens!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 15, 2022)

An exciting drive day


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 16, 2022)

Ok I found this thread and was so excited! I need a group to keep me on track. I want to do the hiking too but just injured my foot so need to hold off on that for a bit!

30 min drive with Rocket


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 17, 2022)

Handsome horse and beautiful area for drives. Welcome to the group. If you check out the topic Your Drive Day it goes back several years and makes interesting reading.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 17, 2022)

HershyMint, Can we hear about the excitement? You've got me curious!

20 minutes ground driving Peanut. I'm having a dreadful time holding the lines. Going to have to resort to knots so my hands don't slide.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 17, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> HershyMint, Can we hear about the excitement? You've got me curious!
> 
> 20 minutes ground driving Peanut. I'm having a dreadful time holding the lines. Going to have to resort to knots so my hands don't slide.


Sorry, my comment was towards Willow Flats, day of lawn mower, leaf blower, diving magpies, cattle drive etc. Sorry for my confused comment. I don't drive. I just come on hear and love hearing up everyone's day and seeing the wonderful areas .


----------



## Kelly (Apr 17, 2022)

April 14
Drove Stormy for 40 minutes

April 16
Drove Stormy for 60 minutes

April 17 Easter Sunday 
Drove Stormy for 40 minutes

He is doing soooooo good, he is becoming faster and faster! Today he took off cantering! And we cantered and cantered and cantered! I don’t think he knew that he could canter pulling a cart!  Such a special little horse


----------



## Kelly (Apr 17, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I don't drive.



Hey HM, why don’t you drive? Do you wanna drive? Your horses would be so AWESOME and soooo BEAUTIFUL pulling a cart? You could train them?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 18, 2022)

April 18
Drive Stormy 30 minutes

The horses start their staycation tomorrow!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 18, 2022)

Ground drove Peanut 20 or so minutes today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2022)

Drove Midnight today 70 minutes. We went 4.1 miles.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 19, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Hey HM, why don’t you drive? Do you wanna drive? Your horses would be so AWESOME and soooo BEAUTIFUL pulling a cart? You could train them?


I'm worried about training me!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I'm worried about training me!!


If your horse is nice, you should be fine. It does help to have someone at first who knows a little more than you do. I got caught up in rigid training at first becasue I thought I was supposed to. It spoiled some of the fun for my horse and me. That just isn't ME. And it certainly was not Dapper Dan! We like to drive casually and I just need my horse know some rudimentary politeness in harness. When I thought more was expected of us, it wasn't fun anymore. 
Just start out for pleasure, and if you find you want to get more disciplined, then move up.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 19, 2022)

Thank you Marsha


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 21, 2022)

Our first driving post! 

April 21, DD, 15 minutes ground driving.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 22, 2022)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut yesterday. Hopefully I will hitch him tomorrow!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2022)

Drove Peanut ! 25 minutes. Will try and post a pic later.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2022)

Not the best picture but at least we got out!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 24, 2022)

It is a great picture


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2022)

30 minutes driving Peanut. Worked on some obstacles. Mostly walking.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 24, 2022)

Cayuse, he looks great standing so nicely! ❤


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 24, 2022)

April 18- 
55 minutes Rocko.

April 22- 
60 minutes Rocko
60 minutes Annie

April 23 -
2 1/2 hours Rocko
2 1/2 hours Annie
(We had an adventure! Will post on that thread)


----------



## Kelly (Apr 25, 2022)

What a great pic Cayuse! 

April 23
Drove Stormy for 30 minutes


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 26, 2022)

Lovely photo, Cayuse of you and Peanut! 

April 26: Ground driving DD for 20 minutes. We went across our field and practiced a few big circles both left and right. She did great.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2022)

April 26
Stormy took me on a very nice drive yesterday for his BIRTHDAY! 
40 minutes

April 27
Drove Stormy 30 minutes


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 27, 2022)

Happy Birthday Stormy! 

A very fun way to celebrate !


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 28, 2022)

Happy Birthday Stormy! I have to catch up some, Rocket and I had an amazing clinic last weekend...

April 22 - 45 min clinic
April 23 - 45 min clinic
April 24 - 45 min clinic

Hopefully back at it today


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 28, 2022)

Tell us more!!! Are you training for a particular activity or driving in general!

Go Team Rocket!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 28, 2022)

Happy Belated Birthday Stormy!!


----------



## Standards Equine (Apr 28, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> View attachment 46944
> View attachment 46944
> Not the best picture but at least we got out!


What a smart-looking little! Love the red on a black horse. I sure wish it was easier to get wheels like yours up here in Canada. So far I've only seen import options that I'll have to part with a kidney (at least) for!


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 28, 2022)

We are doing the John Wayne trail so lots of mileage! Also want to be ready for our shows and our first CDE in July

Rocket and I did 36 min today on the track


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 29, 2022)

April 29: DD ground driving, 25 minutes on trail near our house. View attachment 47031
View attachment 47031


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 29, 2022)

What a great road!!!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 29, 2022)

I tried to edit out extra photo but messed up the post so will try to post just one photo...


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks Marn4! Up until 1995 or so, it was a railroad track for the SooLine train. The train dropped this route and the tracks were pulled up. It became the Soo Line Trail for hiking, ATV, and snowmobiles. In the warmer months it can be very busy with multiple ATV type vehicles and clubs. Winter ditto with snowmobiles.

You and Rocket are a busy pair, and a CDE sounds so exciting! I hope you share a photo or two, if possible from the event when it takes place! 

Also, what is the John Wayne Trail? It sounds cool!


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 29, 2022)

MaryFlora that sounds like a wonderful trail when not packed with people. The John Wayne trail is a cross state ride for riders and drivers. Cascades the the Palouse in Washington state. I am only doing a weekend with Rocket but still a lot of miles! I will take pics and videos, hoping to get at least a few more miles conditioning miles today Would like to have trails like yours near my house!


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 29, 2022)

Ok 50 minutes for Rocket and me! He did great, more relaxed today! MaryFlora I am originally from MN, where are you at?


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 30, 2022)

Thanks for the info Marn4 on the trail.I looked it up after reading your post and it is beautiful from the photos. Did I understand there is a tunnel 2 miles long and a bridge over a gorge? None of those features here! 

Oh, and ‘here’ is North Central MN not too far from Lake Mille Lacs. I’m a transplant to MN and still find winter challenging!


----------



## Cayuse (May 1, 2022)

30 minutes for Peanut yesterday and 30 for Cappy today, both hitched.


----------



## Marn4 (May 1, 2022)

I had a great 75 minute drive today with cars and everything! Rocket did soooo good! MaryFlora we used to vacation there when I was a kid! I am from Forest Lake, north of the cities! It is not an easy place to live but has some beautiful parts


----------



## Willow Flats (May 2, 2022)

April 25 -
35 minutes Rocko
35 minutes Annie

April 28 -
40 minutes Rocko
40 minutes Annie


----------



## Willow Flats (May 2, 2022)

May 2 -
30 minutes Rocko
40 minutes Annie


----------



## Kelly (May 2, 2022)

April 28 
Drove Stormy 35 minutes

April 30
Play Day driving Stormy 90 minutes

May 1 
Drove Stormy 30 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 4, 2022)

20 minutes with Dapper Dan in the sulky. We only went 1 mile. 2 mph going away from home, and 6 mph going back home.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 4, 2022)

Way to go Marsha and Dapper Dan!


----------



## Cayuse (May 4, 2022)

35 minutes driving Cappy yesterday.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 4, 2022)

May 4: DD: ground driving 30 minutes. Such fun! At least for me!


----------



## Kelly (May 4, 2022)

May 3
Drove Stormy 40 minutes
16 minute mile! our fastest yet and we weren’t even trying, he was feeling cool and frisky! 

May 4
Drove Stormy for 25 minutes
i think his walk is finally getting faster too.


----------



## Cayuse (May 5, 2022)

20 minute ground driving Peanut and 35 driving Cappy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2022)

1 hour driving Dapper Dan. We went 2. 7 miles.


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2022)

45 minute ground driving Peanut this weekend. Still cold out.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 9, 2022)

May 6th -
50 minutes for Rocko

May 9th - 
60 minutes for Rocko
60 minutes for Annie

It has been gusting winds here for the last 2 days, but we were able to get out this morning and have some fun.


----------



## Cayuse (May 10, 2022)

20 minutes for Peanut


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2022)

May 5
Drove Stormy 50 minutes

May 9 Drove Stormy TRT Main Park 1 hour 20 minutes

May 10
Drove Stormy 40 minutes

May 11 
Drove Stormy 15 minutes


----------



## MaryFlora (May 15, 2022)

May 15. Ground driving DD for 40 minutes.

Did you know that in MN, if you complacently geound drive your mini on a windy day, she can bolt and ground drive herself, by herself, all the way back home hands free, so to speak?  

What a dope! (Human not horse). The plus side of watching the back end of your pony for 1/4 of a mile is the planning time you have.  We were on the gravel road heading home so there was a nice straight shot to our driveway and she displayed a surprising turn of speed for a Thelwell pony, turning perfectly into the driveway coming to a halt in the grass by our house.

I walked up to her, picked up the reins and off we went to try that again, only my way this time. We both did much better and were nearly perfect by the third trip!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 16, 2022)

I'm so glad you were close to home.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 16, 2022)

Thank you HesheyMint, me too. So glad I didn’t have her on the cart. Definitely need to continue ground driving until we are both confident.


----------



## Kelly (May 16, 2022)

That’s hilarious! She knows how to exercise and ground drive herself!  At least she went home and you didn’t have to chase her around the neighborhood 

May 13
Drive Stormy 30 minutes

May14
Drive Stormy 33 minutes

May 15 
Drive Stormy at Willow Draw for 2 hours 20 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Thank you HesheyMint, me too. So glad I didn’t have her on the cart. Definitely need to continue ground driving until we are both confident.


Yes, watching your horse and cart go galloping off is not a good sight. Sounds as though DD didn't panic, she just knew where she wanted to go.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 16, 2022)

Marsha, I felt like an idiot, not least because I let the lines go slack and she sure had a head of steam when she hit the end of the line. She didn’t seem to panic, just feeling good heading home in a brisk cool wind and sunny day. Learning is forever! 

 Yep, she is an independent thinker, Kelly! Wow! You and Stormy are really adding up those miles and doing it together, at the same time!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 16, 2022)

May 13 -
45 minutes for Rocko

May 16 -
70 minutes for Rocko
70 minutes for Annie


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 17, 2022)

Wellllll MaryFlora...you know what they say about that in MN.....



**********

UFFDA!!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 18, 2022)

You’re so funny Silver City! Definitely something I hear around here


----------



## Kelly (May 18, 2022)

May 17
Drove Stormy for 30 minutes

May 18
Drove Stormy at TRT Hogsett Trailhead for 2 hours 15 minutes


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 18, 2022)

Kelly, how far are the trails from you? On average, I mean.


----------



## Kelly (May 18, 2022)

The Trinity River Trails (TRT) are only 15-25 minutes away depending on which trailhead we go to. I’m lucky we have so many trails that are really close by. We have lived here almost a year now and I LOVE Fort Worth!!


----------



## Kelly (May 20, 2022)

May 20
Drove Stormy 30 minutes while Breezy had some quality time on the thinking tree today.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 20, 2022)

Awww….poor little Breezy. Is he a middle child so to speak?


----------



## Willow Flats (May 20, 2022)

Tying on green grass...we know exactly what he's thinking about! At least I know what mine would be thinking! 
How can I get to it?!!!
When can I get to it?!!!


----------



## Kelly (May 20, 2022)

Haha! Exactly! No green grass for you, you just stand there like a good little boy and look pretty 

Middle child… more like wild child


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2022)

Today is the parade where I was hoping to use the covered wagon we made. I haven't been able to use my cart for a month with Midnight because it is under construction. After a month of summer temperatures, today decided to go all winter on us. High of 66, cloudy and windy. Brrr! No bathing Dapper Dan, and what's the point of a costume if one has to bundle up like an eskimo? If the sun comes out I will reconsider, but it looks like I may skip this parade. So disappointing!! We have the covered wagon all disassembled in the pickup, cart waxed, harness clean, Dapper Dan on his Equioxx.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 21, 2022)

Oh Marsha I sure hope you can do the parade. You have worked so hard on it. I think we all are excited for you to show off your covered wagon. the weather corporates.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2022)

My sister and other horse friend have decided to cancel. I will wait till closer to time before deciding.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 21, 2022)

It’s hard to put in all of the prep work and not go but you and Dapper Dan should be able to enjoy the day also.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 21, 2022)

May 19 -
45 minutes Rocko 
45 minutes Annie

May 21 -
40 minutes Rocko
40 minutes Annie

Rocko was trying to eat grass and had himself a tantrum when I said no you may not, on today's drive.
When we got back he got a bath and a clip. I was thinking he doesn't want to work in the heat but he didn't even break a sweat!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2022)

90 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Marn4 (May 24, 2022)

You have all been doing so good.. I forgot to log so many days, so here it goes. Then I should be caught up.. We did the John Wayne Wagon Trail for three days, it was amazing! 

May 10th - 85min (4.2 miles)
May 13th - 173 min (7.9 miles)
May 16th - 42 min (2.9 miles)
May 17th - 138 min (8.1 miles)
May 20th - 237 min (9.8 miles)
May 21st - 300 min (16.9 miles)
May 22nd - 300 min (16.4 miles)


----------



## MaryFlora (May 27, 2022)

Your adventure must have been just amazing Marn4! Wow on your miles!

DD: 45 minutes ground driving


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2022)

Marn4 said:


> You have all been doing so good.. I forgot to log so many days, so here it goes. Then I should be caught up.. We did the John Wayne Wagon Trail for three days, it was amazing!
> 
> May 10th - 85min (4.2 miles)
> May 13th - 173 min (7.9 miles)
> ...


I can't even imagine sitting in a cart for all those miles! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 30, 2022)

May 23 
40 minutes for Rocko
40 minutes for Annie

May 26th
55 minutes for Rocko
55 minutes for Annie

May 28
30 minutes for Annie

My nephew was visiting with his new wife so I hitched Annie to give her a ride. She giggled pretty much the whole time, which might have been nerves.


----------



## Marn4 (Jun 3, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Marsha, I felt like an idiot, not least because I let the lines go slack and she sure had a head of steam when she hit the end of the line. She didn’t seem to panic, just feeling good heading home in a brisk cool wind and sunny day. Learning is forever!
> 
> Yep, she is an independent thinker, Kelly! Wow! You and Stormy are really adding up those miles and doing it together, at the same time!
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Marn4 (Jun 3, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I can't even imagine sitting in a cart for all those miles! What an accomplishment!



It was some long days, but so much to look at that the time really flew. Well and the first day was pretty exciting for Rocket so lots to keep the mind occupied that day..LOL!


----------



## Marn4 (Jun 3, 2022)

Great job everyone, this group is so inspiring and so kind! Rocket has had a light week, we did groundwork and had some fun over the weekend and finally drove again, a short hack and a dressage lesson

June 1st - 30min road hack
June 2nd - 60min lesson


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2022)

55 minutes for Midnight. We went 2.72 miles


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 5, 2022)

I promise to get hours caught up soon. We sold our house before the new one is built and are in a mad scramble. Happy driving!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 6, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> I promise to get hours caught up soon. We sold our house before the new one is built and are in a mad scramble. Happy driving!


Don't worry about a thing. It's all just for fun anyway! We got in a situation like that and ended up living in our RV on our new property for 7 months until we could get a final certificate of occupancy!
Sounds like a busy but fun summer for you!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 6, 2022)

May 30th -
30 minutes for Rocko 
30 minutes for Annie

June 1st -
45 minutes for Rocko
45 minutes for Annie

June 3rd-
*75 minutes for Rocko

*My friend came out and drove Annie with me and Rocko. Some of that time was sitting and chatting in the cart. Sure makes working on the stand a lot more fun! 

I set up a cones course so we have been having fun timing each other and trying to beat our own times, because there is no way Rocko will ever beat Annie!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 6, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> I promise to get hours caught up soon. We sold our house before the new one is built and are in a mad scramble. Happy driving!


An exciting and busy time for you.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 6, 2022)

1 hour for Peanut. Thanks MC!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 7, 2022)

June 3
Drove Stormy 30 minutes

June 5 
Drove Stormy 25 minutes

June 7
Drove Stormy 45 minutes
Not that we are looking to win a race or anything but we did a 16 minute mile today! Mostly trotting along with some cantering. I think that is our fastest mile so far and pretty good for such a tiny SLOW little horse, what do you think? How long does it take you to drive your horse a mile? What’s your fastest and slowest mile?


----------



## Kelly (Jun 12, 2022)

June 8
Drive Stormy 37 minutes

June 10 
Took Stormy to the lake! 

June 11
Drive Stormy 30 minutes

June 12 
Drive Stormy 40 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 12, 2022)

June 6 -
45 minutes for Rocko
45 minutes for Annie

June 9 -
55 minutes for Rocko 
45 minutes for Annie

Only got 2 days in last week because we had a heat wave, but Rocko is doing really well with the french link and seems happy to work, and driving right through the water with no hesitation now. It will be dried up again after this heat until my neighbor floods her fields again. All her cattle is out there now.


----------



## Marn4 (Jun 17, 2022)

Geez, it has been a long time since I was hear, between work and weather, it has been a rough couple of weeks. Having said that I had a great plan for yesterday and got a much shorter ride as my other retired pony got out while I was driving. That was exciting, I think my Thoroughbred was more excited than everyone.. Needless to say the drive was cut a bit short. LOL!!!!

June 17th
28 minutes for Rocket


----------



## Marn4 (Jun 18, 2022)

Oops I got the date mixed up..
June 16th
28 minutes for Rocket
June 17th
50 minutes for Rocket
June18th
3 hours for Rocket

I hope you all had wonderful drives!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2022)

We did a parade yesterday. Not sure how many miles; maybe 2, or closer to three. Zigging and zagging, back and forth...


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 20, 2022)

June 13-
30 minutes Rocko
30 minutes Annie

June 15-
50 minutes Rocko
50 minutes Annie

June 17- 
45 minutes Rocko

June 20 -
60 minutes Rocko
60 minutes Annie


----------



## Kelly (Jun 21, 2022)

June 14
Drive Stormy 30 minutes

June 15
Drive Stormy 41 minutes

June 18
Drive Stormy 29 minutes

June 21
Drive Stormy 27 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Jun 21, 2022)

Awe! Great pics Willow


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 21, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Awe! Great pics Willow


Thanks, I took the one of Annie from my cart and then of Rocko when we were done the other day. I have tried to do a video while driving, but I am way to uncoordinated for that!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 25, 2022)

June 25
Drove Stormy 33 minutes today and got a little video of cars going by.


----------



## Marn4 (Jun 27, 2022)

Hello all! I hope you are all having fun driving your ponies Rocket and I got some drives in preparing for our first schooling derby!

Rocket

June 21 - 50 minutes
June 24 - 1 hour 30 min
June 26 - 2 hours 50 min


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 28, 2022)

45 minutes for Peanut.


----------



## Marn4 (Jun 30, 2022)

June 28th - 45 minutes for Rocket! Now off to our first Combined Driving Derby and clinic Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 30, 2022)

70 minutes today for Dapper Dan. 2.7 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 30, 2022)

Marn4 said:


> June 28th - 45 minutes for Rocket! Now off to our first Combined Driving Derby and clinic Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


Have a great time!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 30, 2022)

Marn4 said:


> June 28th - 45 minutes for Rocket! Now off to our first Combined Driving Derby and clinic Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


Love to hear what you learned.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 4, 2022)

Looked at my calendar and realized I forgot to record the rest of June in the thread!
We have been driving over to and around my neighbor's property a couple of times a week.


June 22 -
70 minutes for Rocko
70 minutes for Annie

June 24-
35 minutes for Rocko

June 27 - 
30 minutes for Rocko
30 Minutes for Annie

June 30 - 
60 minutes for Rocko
(My friend drove Annie, so no time for her)


----------



## Kelly (Jul 5, 2022)

June 27
Drove Stormy 42 minutes

June 28
Drove Stormy 30 minutes

June 29
Drove Stormy 1 hr 15 minutes

July 1
Drove Stormy 40 minutes

July 4 
Drove Stormy 30 minutes

July 5
Drove Stormy 40 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 10, 2022)

July 4th -
40 minutes for Rocko 
40 minutes for Annie

July 7th - 
55 minutes for Rocko
55 minutes for Annie

July 8th -
45 minutes for Rocko
(My friend drove Annie with us.)

We are getting another heat wave this week, so hoping to get out early a couple of days if I can.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 13, 2022)

July 6
Drove Stormy 42 minutes

July7 
Drove Etormy 35 minutes

July 9
Drove Stormy 25 minutes

July 10
Drove Stormy 30 minutes

July 11
Drove Stormy 1 hour

July 13
Drove Stormy 1 hour


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2022)

40 minutes with Dapper Dan.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 18, 2022)

July 11-
60 minutes Rocko
60 minutes Annie

July 14-
60 minutes Rocko
60 minutes Annie

July 18-
35 minutes Rocko

Had a lesson this morning and the trainer drove him for 5 minutes to explain some things. He sure looked a lot better with her! He gets a little nervous because she means business, but it just shows you what he can do. I don't plan to show him, but I still want him to learn to carry himself well and use his body correctly.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 20, 2022)

40 minute between yesterday and today ground driving Peanut.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 20, 2022)

I give you props, Cayuse, it is brutal out there today!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2022)

July 16 
Drove Stormy 25 minutes

July17
Drove Stormy 45 minutes

July19
Drove Stormy 31 minutes

July21
Drove Stormy 1 hour 3minutes
We went to TRT Main Park and saw a couple of other horses.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 25, 2022)

July 23
Drove Stormy 45 minutes

July24
Drove Stormy 35 minutes

July 25 
Another beautiful HOT day at TRT Main Park. Drove Stormy there for 1 hr 5 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 26, 2022)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today. 2.2 miles


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 27, 2022)

Ground driving DD 40 minutes.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 1, 2022)

July 27
Drive Stormy 30 minutes

July 30
Drive Stormy 30 minutes

Aug 1
TRT Main Park, drive Stormy 1 hour 5 minutes
Stormy: “_nothing to see here, just trying to squeeze a nap in before we get going!”_


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 1, 2022)

I could use a nap too but I don't look as cute as that


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 3, 2022)

You are so amazing and I'm getting caught up on logging hours!!

We sold our house, moved in with family, and have started building so I'm a bit of a mess but I promise I'm still here and following along. Sadly doing no driving but big plans for some driving as soon as school starts back up.

Happy trails!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 3, 2022)

Howdy MC! Good to hear from you!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2022)

July 22-
40 minutes Rocko
40 minutes Annie

July 28 - 
45 minutes Rocko
45 minutes Annie

August 1st
60 minutes Rocko
60 minutes Annie

August 3rd
40 minutes Rocko
40 minutes Annie

August 5th-
30 minutes Rocko

It's been too hot to do much driving! We got a pontoon boat so while the horses are home chilling by the fan we are jumping into the river!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 8, 2022)

Ground drove DD 35 minutes working on slow walk and working walk down the trail by our house


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 9, 2022)

Very nice trail!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Ground drove DD 35 minutes working on slow walk and working walk down the trail by our house
> 
> View attachment 48018


Nice trail!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2022)

30 minutes for Dapper Dan today. Thought I'd get an early start but it was super humid. Ponied Billy behind the sulky for the first time. He had trouble keeping back because Dapper Dan is too slow. We worked on that.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 10, 2022)

Beautiful trail


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 10, 2022)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy this morning.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 10, 2022)

Thank you Marsha and Kelly. It is pretty but rather lonely, other than the ATV folks. They are usually friendly, but we avoid the trail on weekends as it can get busy and dusty.

We never see other horses, bikers, or walkers so all of the stories and photos showing other “beings” is really enjoyed!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 10, 2022)

Bet you all thought I would never get caught up (I had my doubts myself  ). But, my fellow drivers, here is the link to the updated hours sheet in all it's glory (yes I know my spreadsheets are less than professional...hehehe). I love that we have some new drivers with us and it's been so fun to catch up on everyone's driving. So many more pictures in this thread than previous years and I'm loving it. It's great to get to know everyone's face and their horses butts (I mean, that's what we all take pictures of when we are driving). You are all amazing!!! 279 hours so far this year.









2022 Driving Club Hours


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2022)

Ground drove Billy today for the first time. 20 minutes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2022)

10 minutes ground driving Billy. All I had time for.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 13, 2022)

Aug 6
Drove Stormy 45 minutes

Aug 8
Drove Stormy 22 minutes

Aug 9 
Drove Stormy 35 minutes

Aug 11
Ground drove Breezy 1 hour 15 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Aug 13, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> Bet you all thought I would never get caught up (I had my doubts myself  ). But, my fellow drivers, here is the link to the updated hours sheet in all it's glory (yes I know my spreadsheets are less than professional...hehehe). I love that we have some new drivers with us and it's been so fun to catch up on everyone's driving. So many more pictures in this thread than previous years and I'm loving it. It's great to get to know everyone's face and their horses butts (I mean, that's what we all take pictures of when we are driving). You are all amazing!!! 279 hours so far this year.


Thank you so much for keeping up with all of our hours! It is so neat to see how far we have gone!! If you ever need any help please let me know, I’d be more than happy to help you out in any way I can.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2022)

20 minutes ground driving Billy. He is doing better. We are working on "stand".


----------



## Abby P (Aug 14, 2022)

20 minutes for Rowan, details in Your Drive Day!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 21, 2022)

20 min ground driving Perry today. He's awesome!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 22, 2022)

15 minute for Peanut and the same for Cappy ground driving today.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 22, 2022)

30 minutes DD today, ground driving, also took our brand new surcingle on its maiden voyage. It is lighter than her leather harness and a breeze to buckle her in. 

I also developed a whole new appreciation for the functionality of the crupper.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 24, 2022)

Those cruppers are a necessary evil! Good thing God made tails  !


----------



## Abby P (Aug 24, 2022)

No kidding...everything turns into a necklace on Rowan without that crupper!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 27, 2022)

Catching up! 

Aug 14
Drove Stormy 25 minutes

Aug 17
Drove Stormy 30 minutes

Aug 19 
Drove Stormy 35 minutes

Aug 22 
Rain  

Aug 23
Rain 

Aug 24
Rain 

Aug 25
Too wet 

Aug 26
Drove Stormy 30 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 29, 2022)

20 minutes ground driving Billy. 35 minutes driving Dapper Dan in the sulky.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 29, 2022)

Let's see, 45 minutes Sunday ground driving Cappy and 20 for today with Peanut


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 30, 2022)

Ground driving DD: August29: 30 minutes - surcingle and crupper. 

Also purchased a used copy of 101 Longeing and Long Lining Exercises by Cherry Hill. I really like the pattern ideas and look forward to using the book with DD surcingle and crupper.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 5, 2022)

Ground drove Mr Billykins about 50 minutes today. I took him out on the road, away from Dapper Dan. He had a little tantrum or two at first, but settled down and did very well. We did zigzag, figure eight, stand, back. When we got home I worked on the teetertotter, walking on a board, and standing on a pedestal. He managed to go down the board twice with front feet. Back feet will come next. We are also working on shaking hands and smiling.
Dapper Dan is jealous and acts up. Silly guy!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 8, 2022)

Aug 28
Drove Stormy 40 min

Aug 30
Drove Stormy 55 min

Sept 4
Drove Stormy 34 min

Sept 7
Drove Stormy 23 min

Sept 8
Ground drove Breezy 1 hr 5 min


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2022)

Ground drove Billy 50 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2022)

40 minutes Dapper Dan


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 12, 2022)

40 minutes for Peanut and 20 for Cappy, ground driving.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 13, 2022)

25 minutes ground driving Cappy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2022)

20 minutes ground driving Billy. We out in the back pasture today. First we followed the mowed path, then left the path and went down some gullies. One he decided to jump over. I wanted to take him out of sight of Dapper Dan. He did well today. 
I notice that when I get home with Dapper Dan, the girth is very loose. When I get home with Billy, the girth is just as tight as when we left.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 15, 2022)

15 minutes with Cappy, he was a good boy.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2022)

Willow Flats, are you still driving? I don't think I've seen you post for awhile.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2022)

25 minutes ground driving Billy.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2022)

45 minutes for Cappy and 30 for Peanut since I last posted.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2022)

15 minutes ground driving Billy. Then 1 hour 15 minutes driving in the sulky. Good boy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2022)

20 minutes driving Dapper Dan in the sulky.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2022)

35 minutes with Dapper Dan in the sulky, ponying Billy.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 17, 2022)

Have been out “grandparenting” in the Twin Cities so enjoyed reading your posts on my phone while hubby stayed home to feed everyone and hold down the fort.

One outing with DD: October 11. Ground driving - 40 minute.

Our neighbor harvested the soybeans he planted in one of our fields, so DD and I went off road.  The furrows were so flat and straight, beautifully marked with the stubble, so we worked up the furrows using them as markers for lane changes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Have been out “grandparenting” in the Twin Cities so enjoyed reading your posts on my phone while hubby stayed home to feed everyone and hold down the fort.
> 
> One outing with DD: October 11. Ground driving - 40 minute.
> 
> Our neighbor harvested the soybeans he planted in one of our fields, so DD and I went off road.  The furrows were so flat and straight, beautifully marked with the stubble, so we worked up the furrows using them as markers for lane changes.


Nice drive! Always interesting to work with natural obstacles while out and about.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 18, 2022)

Thank you, Marsha! It seemed like such a simple idea and easy in the bargain, but I discovered that DD and I don’t actually walk in a straight line, if those furrows are to be believed! It was disconcerting!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 19, 2022)

Hours are all caught up. I spent a week in Europe with my mom and then came home with Covid (I'm amazed that's all I got being in crowded metro rail cars for a week) so I haven't been taking advantage of our nice fall weather. Sadly it's about to turn nasty and cold for us. But it's fun to keep up with everyone's driving adventures. Drive on my friends!


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 20, 2022)

I’m sorry, Marsha, about the Covid and hope you feel 100% soon!

A week in Europe with your mom sounds amazing!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 20, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> Hours are all caught up. I spent a week in Europe with my mom and then came home with Covid (I'm amazed that's all I got being in crowded metro rail cars for a week) so I haven't been taking advantage of our nice fall weather. Sadly it's about to turn nasty and cold for us. But it's fun to keep up with everyone's driving adventures. Drive on my friends!


Sounds like a good vacation but sorry you had Covid. I sure hope you are feeling better. Getting some mini time in should help


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 20, 2022)

1 hour for Billy ground driving and in the sulky. He was very buddy sour starting out and we had to work through some minor tantrums, but he settled down and did well.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 29, 2022)

October 29: 30 minutes ground driving DD through the field.

We practiced circles, slow soft turns, halt, and back up. Everything is smoother which tells me we are listening to each other better. 

Though we did have a moment going crossing the drainage ditch…


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2022)

One hour ground driving Billy. Whew. Then we went in the sulky out on the road for 15 minutes. I let him trot and we covered a lot of ground in a few minutes.
We ground drove through a row of round bales--too narrow for the sulky. And this time of year the fields begin to get a little monochromatic. The red canadian thistles (eek, tumbleweeds) are pretty against the barbed wire fence.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2022)

I planned to drive Billy in the sulky but he was obviously not going to cooperate. So we ground drove. He kicked up his heels, half-reared, trotted in place almost the whole way like a Lippazan. I was worn out. I think it was about 30 minutes but it felt like a lot more.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 17, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I planned to drive Billy in the sulky but he was obviously not going to cooperate. So we ground drove. He kicked up his heels, half-reared, trotted in place almost the whole way like a Lippazan. I was worn out. I think it was about 30 minutes but it felt like a lot more.


He might of been telling you how he felt about the new feeding routine LOL
I sure that was not much fun


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> He might of been telling you how he felt about the new feeding routine LOL
> I sure that was not much fun


That is exactly what I am thinking. He was certainly a brat. But there isn't a mean bone in his body
Husband says he is thinking our new puppy is getting his share; maybe that is why he dislikes Pepper so much! I can't get him to warm up to Pepper at all.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2022)

Not much to talk about here with driving. We've had rain and chill winds. Dapper Dan is due to go to the nursing home next week. I hope I will be able to get him cleaned up by then. Billy was so dirty, I thought he was Dapper Dan standing in the pasture.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2022)

Today was our local Tour of Homes, which I always enjoy. But I was in the mood to play with my horses; seems like I haven't had much chance lately. Dapper Dan and I had a very nice drive, then when we got home I put their Santa hats on them. 1 hour for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 5, 2022)

Sounds like an excellent way to spend your day!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 7, 2022)

Just an update, our awards are heading to me and I'll send them out the first of the year, a longer update is on the hiking/walking thread.


----------



## Stripe13 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hey all! Long time no see! I promise I didn’t just up and vanish.  

This last July I moved away from home for the first time to go to college! I’m loving it here, but unfortunately I have to leave my horses back home till I can afford the board them here. I did go back home over Thanksgiving break and I was able to work with them though! I even got to work with a new boy named Choko. He’s been a kids riding pony for most of his young life (he’s only 5) but he came with a harness and I decided to try it out on him! It worked great, and he picked up simple ground driving right away. He’s truly something special 

November 25
20 minutes ground driving Fancy 
20 minutes ground driving Rebel 
10 minutes ground driving Choko


(This is Choko)


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 12, 2022)

A big new chapter in your life with college and living away from home! Such fun to go home and reconnect with everyone including your horses!

Choko sounds like a fun horse to work with and I love his color!


----------



## Stripe13 (Dec 12, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> A big new chapter in your life with college and living away from home! Such fun to go home and reconnect with everyone including your horses!
> 
> Choko sounds like a fun horse to work with and I love his color!


He truly is! Such a well behaved boy too. He’s a bit bigger than the other minis I’ve worked with but he picks up on things super quickly!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 14, 2022)

Glad to hear from you and that all is good with you and the minis.


----------



## MajorClementine (Friday at 12:09 PM)

Okay everyone, hours are caught up as they show here. I don't have anyone down for driving in December. If your weather was anything like ours then I can totally understand why. I just want to make sure I'm not missing anyone's driving time.

Grand total for the group is.... 306h 15m









2022 Driving Club Hours


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com




Here's the link to the final sheet.


----------



## MajorClementine (Friday at 12:12 PM)




----------

